# Carl G



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Jan 2022)

Been away from Carl for many years

Does it have enough punch power to disable a modern mbt? 
Or it only good on modern apcs and bunkers?

Curious since Canada is sending them overseas

Thanks 
Opie


----------



## KevinB (25 Jan 2022)

May different payload options can be fired from the 84mm.
  Frontally on a MBT is a RFBI - but better than a sharp stick.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Jan 2022)

Carl has gotten an upgrade recently in the M4, which has a new ammo family which can penetrate upto 900mm of armour. However we do not have any, there has been talk for years of getting upgraded to the M4, but no movement, maybe all this with Russia will change that.


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Jan 2022)

Was this commonly known?



> According to a list previously published by the Canadian Department of Defense, the weapons include .50-calibre sniper rifles equipped with silencers, 60mm mortars, Carl Gustav anti-tank systems, grenade launchers, pistols, ammunition, thermal-imaging binoculars, cameras, scopes, and medical supplies. The weapons also include C6 7.62 mm caliber machine guns and C8 5.56mm assault rifles, which are used by the Canadian Forces.
> 
> the military equipment and weapons were in a military depot in Montreal but have now been moved to another location in case it has to be sent to Ukraine.





> The Canadian Department of National Defense refused Monday night to reveal where the weapons are currently located.



Concerned about RQMSMs filling operational gaps?



> According to information published by the "*Age Dispatch*" website on January 24, 2022, Canada could provide small arms and anti-tank weapons to Ukraine which were planned to be delivered to the Kurds in 2016.
> *Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*









						Canada could provide small arms and anti-tank weapons to Ukraine | Defense News January 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year
					

Canada could provide small arms and anti-tank weapons to Ukraine which were planned to be delivered to the Kurds in 2016.




					www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> Carl has gotten an upgrade recently in the M4, which has a new ammo family which can penetrate upto 900mm of armour.* However we do not have any*, there has been talk for years of getting upgraded to the M4, but no movement, maybe all this with Russia will change that.


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Jan 2022)

Sticky bombs... I saw it in a movie...With Tom Hanks...

Boom!  I just solved your AT problem. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Czech_pivo (25 Jan 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Was this commonly known?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a flight from Montreal to Kiev last week of a Ukrainian Antonov that I posted on the Ukraine thread.  The flight left Montreal around 1:30am est, a nice time to leave so that no one, or very few, would be around it visually see it land or take off as it would be pitch dark.....


----------



## Czech_pivo (25 Jan 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> Sticky bombs... I saw it in a movie...With Tom Hanks...
> 
> Boom!  I just solved your AT problem.
> 
> You're welcome.


We could start with the PM's vast collection of socks.....and some of that sticky Athabaskan tar sands.....


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Jan 2022)

Czech_pivo said:


> There was a flight from Montreal to Kiev last week of a Ukrainian Antonov that I posted on the Ukraine thread.  The flight left Montreal around 1:30am est, a nice time to leave so that no one, or very few, would be around it visually see it land or take off as it would be pitch dark.....



I'm more interested in the fact that there was a stock of pistols, 60mm mortars, Carl Gustaf shells and other neat kit hanging around in Montreal since 2016.   All purchased for the Kurds and never delivered and all on the wish list of the Army, and never purchased.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> Carl has gotten an upgrade recently in the M4, which has a new ammo family which can penetrate upto 900mm of armour. However we do not have any, there has been talk for years of getting upgraded to the M4, but no movement, maybe all this with Russia will change that.


I briefed my company on this in 2009. and I got a briefing on this in about 1998.


----------



## Czech_pivo (25 Jan 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> I'm more interested in the fact that there was a stock of pistols, 60mm mortars, Carl Gustaf shells and other neat kit hanging around in Montreal since 2016.   All purchased for the Kurds and never delivered and all on the wish list of the Army, and never purchased.


That’s because CIDA most likely paid for it out of their budget as ‘International Aid’ and won’t give it up to CAF.


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Jan 2022)

So Treasury Board felt it was appropriate to buy kit for the Kurds that the CAF couldn't figure out how to justify for its own needs?  Somebody needs to hire a better quality of bureaucrat.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jan 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> So Treasury Board felt is was appropriate to buy kit for the Kurds that the CAF couldn't figure out how to justify for its own needs?  Somebody needs to hire a better quality of bureaucrat.


Or needs a good hard kick in the a$$. Figureatvley of course. Ignore my crappy spelling please.


----------



## Gunnar (25 Jan 2022)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Been away from Carl for many years
> 
> Does it have enough punch power to disable a modern mbt?
> Or it only good on modern apcs and bunkers?
> ...


Are you guys STILL looking for it?


----------



## KevinB (25 Jan 2022)

Gunnar said:


> Are you guys STILL looking for it?


Then he would be a FOOTGuard


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2022)

Gunnar said:


> Are you guys STILL looking for it?


 GGFG = Gustav Gone For Good


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Jan 2022)

I was in when Carl went for a walk and never came back.  I was with a unit in the same district as the GGFG.  CarlG is famous for walking away and being the father to a child in the Meaford area.


----------



## Haggis (25 Jan 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> So Treasury Board felt it was appropriate to buy kit for the Kurds that the CAF couldn't figure out how to justify for its own needs?  Somebody needs to hire a better quality of bureaucrat.


Military needs do not equal political needs.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2022)

Haggis said:


> Military needs do not equal political needs.



<The Militia Myth enters the chat>


----------



## MedCorps (7 Feb 2022)

For those that are not tracking the M4 and want an update.  

*Picture of the M4: *



			https://preview.redd.it/wu51142xkeg81.jpg?width=600&format=pjpg&auto=webp&s=86d25d78975b6a67606253b098353fd46ff80ee8
		


*Here is a selection of ammo available for the M4:*



			http://www.dmitryshulgin.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/AMMUNITION.jpg
		


*Tech data:*

MT 746 - 



HE 441D - 



ASM 509 - 



545C (Illum) - 



HEDP 502 - 



HEAT 655 (Confined Space) - 



469 C (Smoke) - smoke 469 C Carl gustav
HEAT 751 - technical data HEAT 751
HEAT 551 - HEAT 551 TECHNICAL DATA AND DIAGRAM
TP 141 (Tracer) - TP 141 TARGET PRACTICE TRACER full calibre practice round
TP 552 - TP 552 TARGET PRACTICE full calibre practice round


Enjoy.

MC


----------



## KevinB (8 Feb 2022)

Keep in mind that the Armor Penetration values listed are for 90 degree impact to Rolled Homogenous Steel - not composites or materials other than steel.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Apr 2022)

Effect on a BMP 1


----------



## Underway (10 Apr 2022)

Carl G is good for a lot of things even if an MBT isn't one of them.  All those convoys being ambushed, BMP's, urban warfare to hit something in a building, smoke.

I've seen video's of some of the Ukrainian Civil Defence Forces pulling out one of these to use.  When asked by the reporter about its age the response was _shrug_ "still kills Russians".



It says a lot more about us that we can afford to be a bit snobbish about the equipment that is sent.  They need everything they can get... including sharp sticks.  I'm sure the Ukrainians will figure out how to make them work. Those people are amazing.


----------



## MilEME09 (13 May 2022)

US Army and marines are upgrading to the M4, we should try to tag into this









						Saab Awarded Contract from US Army for Carl-Gustaf recoilless rifles
					

The U.S. Army MAAWS Program Office has awarded Saab a contract for Carl-Gustaf® M4 recoilless rifles. The Carl-Gustaf rifles are also known as Multi-purpose Anti-Armor Anti-personnel Weapon System (MAAWS) and M3A1 in the U.S. Army. The order will include deliveries of weapons for both the Army...




					www.saab.com


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 May 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> US Army and marines are upgrading to the M4, we should try to tag into this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I recognize the contact they've listed @KevinB 

Any chance of getting one for home defence, with flechette ammo?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 May 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> US Army and marines are upgrading to the M4, we should try to tag into this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa..... slow down.

Where's your SOR, SOW, Green Procurement/Canadian Industry Impact Statement, and open competition process 🤔


----------



## MilEME09 (13 May 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Whoa whoa whoa..... slow down.
> 
> Where's your SOR, SOW, Green Procurement/Canadian Industry Impact Statement, and open competition process 🤔


I see all that and raise you UOR due to giving so many to Ukraine that we lack anti armour now


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 May 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> I see all that and raise you UOR due to giving so many to Ukraine that we lack anti armour now


First rule of bureaucracies: Never let urgency and reality get in the way of your processes 😄


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 May 2022)

Underway said:


> Carl G is good for a lot of things even if an MBT isn't one of them.  All those convoys being ambushed, BMP's, urban warfare to hit something in a building, smoke.
> 
> I've seen video's of some of the Ukrainian Civil Defence Forces pulling out one of these to use.  When asked by the reporter about its age the response was _shrug_ "still kills Russians".
> 
> ...


Everything including the Kitchen sink








						Swedish Bofors 40 MM Anti-Aircraft Gun Spotted In Ukraine With Kiev Forces
					

Kiev forces have reportedly received an unknown number of Swedish-made Bofors 40 mm L/60 anti-aircraft autocannons. On May 11, a...




					southfront.org


----------



## Underway (14 May 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Everything including the Kitchen sink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we may have old MCDV guns we can send...

This line though...



> Many Western states have been dumping their old weapon stockpiles into Ukraine on the hope of weakening the Russian military. So far, this policy has prolonged the war, hindered peace talks between Kiev and Moscow and worsened the humanitarian situation in Ukraine.


Stated like the weapons supplies are the problem not the Russians invading.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2022)

Old weapons kill you just as well as new. You’re just as dead.


----------



## Underway (14 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Old weapons kill you just as well as new. You’re just as dead.


Ukraine's been using the Maxim Machine gun for years.

Chambered with the standard Russian 7.62 round, water cooled (snow cooled) so can fire indefinitely without barrel changes, the canvas "links" can easily be reused and filled in below freezing temps with gloves on and don't stick to anything or you can use the more modern PK belts if you have those instead.

Lots of advantages particularly in the trench warfare that is common right now in Donbas.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2022)

Underway said:


> ... Stated like the weapons supplies are the problem not the Russians invading.


When you read a bit more about South Front, you'll see why the site always seems (to be polite) to give the benefit of the doubt to USSR 2.0 

More from the US Treasury Department (or deep state, depending on how much one trusts Team USA these days) ...


> ... The FSB directly operates disinformation outlets. *SouthFront* is an online disinformation site registered in Russia that receives taskings from the FSB. It attempts to appeal to military enthusiasts, veterans, and conspiracy theorists, all while going to great lengths to hide its connections to Russian intelligence. In the aftermath of the 2020 U.S. presidential election, SouthFront sought to promote perceptions of voter fraud by publishing content alleging that such activity took place during the 2020 U.S. presidential election cycle ...


That said, as always, #NothingHasEverythingButEverythingHasSomething


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 May 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> I see all that and raise you UOR due to giving so many to Ukraine that we lack anti armour now



So the rest of the CAF is learning what it's like to be the Militia, right?


----------



## GK .Dundas (14 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> So the rest of the CAF is learning what it's like to be the Militia, right?


Ouch !    A hit a palpable hit .


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 May 2022)

GK .Dundas said:


> Ouch !    A hit a palpable hit .



Merely an 'M' kill on a battle mover, I believe


----------



## Kirkhill (15 May 2022)

A bit more on that T90M kill by the Carl G.

Apparently they were aiming for the treads.



> Though less famous than the American-made Javelin and British NLAW anti-tank weapons that have played a significant role in helping Ukraine’s smaller military grind Russia’s offensive to a standstill, the commander of Kharkiv’s Territorial Defence Forces says it was a Carl Gustaf round – fired into the treads – that took out the T-90M tank.











						Ukraine reservists credit Canadian weapon for taking out a $4.5-million Russian tank
					

A Russian T-90M tank was destroyed by the Ukrainian Territorial Defense forces using an anti-tank rifle donated by Canada




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




Ukraine reservists credit Canadian weapon for taking out a $4.5-million Russian tank​A Russian T-90M tank was destroyed by the Ukrainian Territorial Defense forces using an anti-tank rifle donated by Canada
MARK MACKINNONSENIOR INTERNATIONAL CORRESPONDENT
STARYI SALTIV, UKRAINE






A Russian T-90M tank was destroyed by the Ukrainian Territorial Defense forces using an anti-tank rifle donated by Canada.PHOTOGRAPHY BY ANTON SKYBA


The road outside Staryi Saltiv, a farming village in eastern Ukraine, is littered with proof of the senseless violence and surprising military failures that have come to define Russia’s war against this country.
The battle here, which was won by Ukrainian forces earlier this month as they continued to push Russian troops away from the regional capital of Kharkiv, also illustrates the determinative role played by Western military aid, including – the local commander says – weapons provided by Canada.
At the north end of Polova Street, which connects the two smaller communities that make up Staryi Saltiv, is yet more evidence of the Russian military’s willingness to fire on civilian targets. A line of five sedans – almost certainly a civilian convoy trying to escape the fighting in the village – has been reduced to heaps of scorched metal by tank and heavy machine-gun fire.
The scattered contents of the cars suggest the drivers were trying to flee for their lives when they came under attack on May 5. Lying on the road behind a black sedan that was second in the line of cars – and the most intact of the five vehicles – is a pile of blankets and children’s clothing, as well as a car seat and a black stroller. Further down the road, behind the remains of a white vehicle so scorched by fire that its tires melted, lies another heap of clothing and toiletries.
The Ukrainian military says at least eight people were killed when the convoy was shelled. An infant was among the two survivors.




Burnt down civilian vehicles line the roads of Staryi Saltiv, Ukraine.
About a kilometre south of the destroyed cars, the perpetrators of the attack met their own fiery fate – with Canadian help.
The charred remains of a T-90M tank, one of the most advanced pieces of Russian armour, sits atop a small rise on Polova Street. The Ukrainian unit that destroyed it, a small group of fighters from the reservist Territorial Defence Forces, say they hit the US$4.5-million T-90M with a US$20,000 weapon donated by Canada.
The Liberal government faced fierce criticism at home for waiting until after Russia’s invasion began to start delivering substantial assistance to Ukraine’s military. The first announced shipment, on Feb. 28, was made up of 100 Swedish-made Carl Gustaf recoilless anti-tank rifles, as well as 2,000 rounds of ammunition.
On April 22, Canada announced that it was sending the Ukrainian military an unspecified amount of additional Carl Gustaf ammunition. While many countries have Carl Gustafs in their arsenals, only Canada has publicly announced that it was donating such weapons to Ukraine.
Though less famous than the American-made Javelin and British NLAW anti-tank weapons that have played a significant role in helping Ukraine’s smaller military grind Russia’s offensive to a standstill, the commander of Kharkiv’s Territorial Defence Forces says it was a Carl Gustaf round – fired into the treads – that took out the T-90M tank.
STORY CONTINUES BELOW ADVERTISEMENT








Colonel Roman Kryschenko commands the 127th Territorial Defence Brigade, which destroyed the Russian tank.
The Ukrainian military says everyone inside the tank – which usually has a crew of three soldiers – was killed. A Russian armoured personnel carrier that took part in the attack on the convoy was also destroyed by a rocket-propelled grenade.
“Thanks to Canada for its help to Ukraine. I say this from my heart,” said Colonel Roman Gryschenko, the commander of the 127th Territorial Defence Brigade, in an interview. “We can confirm that we effectively use the equipment that you send. It’s not being wasted.”
Col. Kryschenko said the Carl Gustaf rifles were perfect for his reservist fighters since they were effective against heavy armour, while at the same time being easy to use. “Carl Gustafs are very simple. Give me 15 minutes and I could explain to anyone how to shoot one and do so effectively.”
He said that while the destruction of the top-of-the-line T-90M was unique, Carl Gustafs had been used to destroy “many” other Russian tanks.
Col. Kryschenko’s only complaint was that Ukraine didn’t have enough of the anti-tank weapons, forcing his men to conserve them. “If I had enough of them, I could design more advanced tactics. But now we are in a situation where we have to rely on old RPGs,” he said.
Ukrainian forces liberated Staryi Saltiv on May 1, after more than two months of Russian occupation. The tank and the armoured personnel carrier were part of a failed Russian counterattack that was mounted four days later. The Russian forces have since withdrawn to the east bank of the Siversky Donets River, which now forms a natural front line in the battle for the Kharkiv region. Stariy Saltiv sits on the west bank of river, and artillery was audible during the day on Saturday.





Yevdokiya Dobrunik lost her husband Petro on May 8th, after he was hit by shrapnel in their apartment.
The village remains far from safe. The few residents who haven’t fled Staryi Saltiv have continued sheltering in basements since the Russian retreat. One of those who couldn’t make it to a shelter was 79-year-old Petro Dobrunik, who remained in his first-floor apartment because of leg injuries that made it difficult for him to walk. He was killed on May 8 by shrapnel that struck him as he lay on his couch.
“I don’t know who was shooting at us, I just know that we were being bombed,” said Mr. Dobrunik’s 73-year-old widow, Yevdokia, who was in the next room when a shell struck the electricity pole in front of their building, sending shrapnel flying into the couple’s living room.
Because of the unpredictable security situation on the front line, The Globe was escorted to Stariy Saltiv by a media liaison officer from the Ukrainian military. The officer, Senior Lieutenant Vladyslav Moshchouskyi, said that the TDF unit of about 15 soldiers heard the sounds of the Russian tank firing on May 5, and moved toward the sound of what they assumed was a battle between Russian and Ukrainian troops.
The Ukrainian reservists saw what happened to the civilian cars only after they ambushed and destroyed the T-90M and the armoured personnel carrier. “It’s not the first time they were shooting civilians,” said the 29-year-old Lt. Moshchouskyi, who was a prosecutor before the war. He said the tank crew had been “turned to jelly” by the Carl Gustaf round, which appears at close examination to have hit the tank’s ammunition storage, causing a larger-than-expected explosion.
Drone footage of the blast – a bright flash, then a rising pillar of black smoke – was shared on Twitter by Ukraine’s Ministry of Defence. “The pride of the Russian tank industry was destroyed by the Swedish hand-held anti-tank launcher Carl Gustaf. We thank the Swedish people and the King for their help,” the tweet read. The weapons, which were designed in 1946, are named after Sweden’s current king, who was born that year.
In addition to the Carl Gustafs, Canada has sent four M-777 long-range Howitzers to Ukraine. The United States has sent 90 of the towed M-777 artillery pieces, which are designed to be accurate at a range of 40 kilometres, while Australia has donated six.
STORY CONTINUES BELOW ADVERTISEMENT
The deployment of the M-777s is a military secret. A request from The Globe to see the Canadian-donated Howitzers in action was denied.

Military hardware isn’t the only way Canada and Canadians are aiding the battle for Kharkiv. A short drive away from the Siverny Donets front line, The Globe encountered Pavlo Carbovnick, a 52-year-old Ukrainian-Canadian who left his job as a land surveyor in Calgary two months ago to help defend the country he was born in.

Mr. Carbovnick, who was drafted into the Soviet Red Army as a teenager, is now a member of the International Legion of foreign fighters that is supporting the Ukrainian army. The father of one says he’s a drone operator who helps Ukrainian artillery target the enemy across the river.





Pavlo Carbovnick, a Ukrainian Canadian, fights for International Legion of Territorial Defense.
Mr. Carbovnick was surprised to learn from The Globe that he had briefly been the subject of an online manhunt after another foreign fighter, an American, posted on Twitter that Mr. Carbovnick was out of contact and potentially missing in action near Kharkiv.

Cradling an M-4 assault rifle, Mr. Carbovnick says he was just offline and unable to receive calls or messages. Mobile signals are difficult to find in the remoter parts of the battle-scarred Kharkiv region.

Mr. Carbovnick said he had come to Ukraine to fight “because I just felt the need to be here.” That personal motivation, he said, was the reason Ukraine’s smaller force had been able to repeatedly best the larger Russian army.

“The Russians have some reasons invented by Putin for fighting, but Ukrainians are defending their own land,” he said. “We’re fighting not to be part of Russia, so we can have our own identity.”


----------



## Good2Golf (15 May 2022)

Pretty ballsy shot by Col. Gryschenko’s troops…close and personal….about 150m from the T-90 and only 10-15m in from the main road that another RU tank was traveling down along.


----------



## Kirkhill (15 May 2022)

I'm thinking you can see the point of impact at about the 15 sec mark - road wheel detached and daylight behind?



			https://www.news.com.au/national/russian-t90m-battle-tank-destroyed-in-kharkiv-oblast/video/4560fa4310e11d36441944f2e0277c0d
		







@Good2Golf 

I wonder what Smokey would have thought of the shot?









						Ernest Smith - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Underway (15 May 2022)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Been away from Carl for many years
> 
> Does it have enough punch power to disable a modern mbt?
> Or it only good on modern apcs and bunkers?
> ...


I guess that article and video answer the OP's questions.  

Though I would say that killing a T-90 like that was probably a bit outside the norm.  They were aiming at the tracks for a reason.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 May 2022)

The ‘norm’ is probably different for many different operators.  PKILL seems to have correlated fairly closely to a K-kill for folks who were highly motivated to aim for wherever they had to aim to make it work.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2022)

Remember tanks have blind spots. We had an old WO teach us about tank hunting - I think he might have been German. 
Get into the blind spot and you can cripple a tank


----------



## Good2Golf (16 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Remember tanks have blind spots. We had an old WO teach us about tank hunting - I think he might have been German.
> Get into the blind spot and you can cripple a tank


Peter Rabbit (and his Panzerfaust) agrees!


----------



## Infanteer (16 May 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> I wonder what Smokey would have thought of the shot?


He probably wouldn't have thought "The tank is obsolete."


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2022)

Don’t forget the back blast of Carl. It’s quite spectacular and a big weapon signature


----------



## medicineman (16 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Don’t forget the back blast of Carl. It’s quite spectacular and a big weapon signature


Yuppp


----------



## Kirkhill (17 May 2022)

Maaaaayyybe!  655





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=461890547656803


----------



## OldSolduer (17 May 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Maaaaayyybe!  655
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst drills ever 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Kirkhill (17 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Worst drills ever 🤦‍♀️


A tad tentative?


----------



## medicineman (17 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Worst drills ever 🤦‍♀️


The loader was much gentler than I was taught to be...and they both seemed to communicate telepathically, which no infantry instructor would ever let anyone, grunt or WOG, do on a range or in practice...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2022)

My WAG:  these are civilian company techs, not troops - hence the "kinder, gentler LOAD!"


----------



## Underway (17 May 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Maaaaayyybe!  655
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like its a tighter range band than some of the other Carl G rounds.  Which would make sense if you are using that round in urban combat.

Might just be the angle on the camera though.


----------



## Kirkhill (17 May 2022)

Tangential to the Carl G

And good news for Blackhats @TangoTwoBravo

The price of Javelins appears to be going up -  Inflation?









						Amid Ukraine crisis, Lockheed-Raytheon partnership gets $309M for Javelins - Breaking Defense
					

The US has provided more than 5,500 Javelin shoulder-mounted anti-armor systems to Ukraine since the beginning of the Biden administration.




					breakingdefense.com
				




309 MUSD for 1300 missiles works out to something like $240,000 USD apiece.



> In 2002, a single Javelin command launch unit cost $126,000, and each missile cost around $78,000 (equivalent to $102,000 in 2022).[23] This is reinforced by the US Army's Fiscal Year 2018 unit cost for the Javelin weapon system, which put the unit cost at $206,705.[24] This is in comparison to the TOW 2 weapon system, which the same source put the unit cost at $83,381.[24]











						FGM-148 Javelin
					

The FGM-148 Javelin is an American man-portable fire-and-forget anti-tank missile fielded to replace the M47 Dragon anti-tank missile in US service. It uses automatic infrared guidance that allows the user to seek cover immediately after launch, as opposed to wire-guided systems, like the...




					military-history.fandom.com
				











						Weapons of Ukrainian victory: What do we know about NLAW?
					

Ukrainian troops are successfully using a portable NLAW short-range anti-tank guided missile provided by the United Kingdom.




					root-nation.com
				




Javelin - 240,000 USD
TOW2 - 90,000 USD
NLAW - 40,000 USD
AT4 -  1500 USD
CG84 Rd -  500-3000 USD

Hero-120 - . “The price per unit of one of our system is 60 to 80% less than that of an equivalent antitank missile,”  The equivalent AT Missile wrt warhead is the Javelin - estimated cost  40 to 50,000 USD .

1 Javelin buys you three 40 km light vehicle mounted Hero-120s with video  and three manportable 800 m  NLAWs.


Or more then 100 Carl-G rounds.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 May 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Tangential to the Carl G
> 
> And good news for Blackhats @TangoTwoBravo
> 
> ...



You forgot one option:

Paratrooper with anti-tank mine: Priceless 









#tbt The Hawkins mine/grenade is 7 inches and weighs 2 pounds. Developed by the British but used wisely by US Army Paratroopers. They would strap it to the lower left leg as shown.⁣
⁣
When a vehicle drove over the grenade, it cracked a chemical igniter and leaked acid onto a sensitive chemical, which detonated the explosive. Multiple grenades were often used to destroy tanks or disable their tracks, and the grenade could also be used as a demolition charge.⁣
⁣
The grenade was designed so that it could either be thrown at a vehicle like an ordinary anti-tank grenade or used as an anti-tank mine. A number could be strung together in a 'daisy chain' at intervals of around two feet, and then placed across a road to damage an armoured vehicle. The Hawkins was also used in other roles, such as breaching walls. Its small size also meant that it could easily be placed into the 'web' of a railway line and when detonated could destroy a section of track.⁣
⁣
⁣Most recently the use of the Hawkins grenade was shown in the film “Saving Private Ryan”⁣
#tbt #airborne #airbornehistory ⁣






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## OldSolduer (17 May 2022)

Our Recce WO showed us a tank hunting technique. Almost suicidal


----------



## Kirkhill (17 May 2022)

I wonder if they hoped for a soft landing or just made sure they rolled to the right?


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 May 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Our Recce WO showed us a tank hunting technique. Almost suicidal worthy of getting some good loot while earning a VC



There, FTFY


----------



## ueo (23 May 2022)

medicineman said:


> The loader was much gentler than I was taught to be...and they both seemed to communicate telepathically, which no infantry instructor would ever let anyone, grunt or WOG, do on a range or in practice...


Almpst dainty!


----------

